# WIll Rockets keep Landry ?



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Houston really captured my heart and imagination in the playoffs this past season. Besides the Celtics the Rockets were clearly my 2nd favorite team in the playoffs. Due to their tenacity hard working defense, and I've always liked T-Mac. Now on to Landry, I thought I read some where he was being looked at to be traded, is this true ? I really hope not. He's a real glue guy, and a great player for the make up of this Rockets team.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Unless Carl actually gets an offer from another team that is more than 3.5 per season then he will be a rocket. Indiana is the only team rumored to have interest but yet to extend him an offer.

Ultimately he will get the MRI and the contract with Houston will get done.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

He can't be traded as he's a restricted free agent. So they can match any offer from another franchise but can't sign and trade him.

The reason he isn't resigned already is that he isn't submitting to more tests that the Rockets want before they sign him to a multi-year deal. 

Basically its a stand off. Landry's agent says that his knees are fine. The Rockets doctors suggested post season "stuff" for him to do, that he did not do.

They know that he can play in the short term, but want assurances that he can last 82 games (instead of 40) and that his knees won't be a recurring problem.

In all likelihood this will drag out all summer. Hopefully we don't end up with a Side Show Bob situation like the Cavs had last year.

Glad to see we weren't the only ones that thought last years team was special.

I hope they can keep all three PF's & Dorsey.. but it's likely that if anyone goes as part of a bigger trade it will be my Chuck.

We shall see.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The only way Landry walks is if someone throws Turiaf type money at him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> The only way Landry walks is if someone throws Turiaf type money at him.


Which is entirely possible the way he has produced the past season. Once the big names are off the market teams will be looking for less heralded names and Landry should be one of the most interesting guys because of his age and efficiency.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

croco said:


> Which is entirely possible the way he has produced the past season. Once the big names are off the market teams will be looking for less heralded names and Landry should be one of the most interesting guys because of his age and efficiency.


Age efficiency and a history of injury. He only played a handful of games last year and still had knee problems.

Do you think that a team is going to pay big money/long contract for a guy who may only play 40-50 games a season?

Edit: Make that a role player that may only play 40-50... we already pay Yao to do that but he's a star, not a role player.

If there wasn't a problem, why wouldn't Buddy Baker advise Landry to get whatever tests they suggest?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I hope the Rockets can keep that young man. We're really deep now. Now seriously, the only thing that's stopping the Rockets from the Championship is injuries.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Age efficiency and a history of injury. He only played a handful of games last year and still had knee problems.
> 
> Do you think that a team is going to pay big money/long contract for a guy who may only play 40-50 games a season?
> 
> ...


In one word, yes. Whenever he has played, he was highly effective. I don't know how serious those concerns are, but I guess you could question the reports with the Rockets trying to "undercut his value" too. A deal in the mold of 4,5M/3yrs wouldn't ruin your cap flexibility and it would only be a minor risk.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

croco said:


> A deal in the mold of 4,5M/3yrs wouldn't ruin your cap flexibility and it would only be a minor risk.



Either way, if the Rockets were or weren't trying to undercut his value with the statements, I would tell him.. go ahead, prove them wrong if there were no problems.

The best way to challenge something like that is the truth.

In this case it doesn't sound like the truth will vilify Baker's statement that nothing is wrong.

I think there is probably a number that Morey is willing to risk over a three year deal, but he doesn't want to pay any more than he has to. The beauty is that he's a restricted free agent, so Morey can offer low and if someone else thinks they can "outbid" what Morey is willing to risk he has a chance to take the deal.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I think there is probably a number that Morey is willing to risk over a three year deal, but he doesn't want to pay any more than he has to. The beauty is that he's a restricted free agent, so Morey can offer low and if someone else thinks they can "outbid" what Morey is willing to risk he has a chance to take the deal.


Exactly to my point which I probably didn't articulate very well. There are four scenarios here for Daryl.


Other team makes a reasonable offer and we match without worrying about more testing.
Other team makes ridiculous offer and we don't match without more testing.
Like Hayesfan said, Morey has a number without testing.
Morey has a number with testing.

The only way Carl is not on this team is if he does get offered Turiaf money from someone who will not subject him to more tests. Bottom line is Daryl won't offer over 3 million per year for 3 years without more testing.

Carl will be a Rocket!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Landry Next To Bolt Overseas?*



> Jul 24, 2008 3:05 AM EST
> 
> Houston's Carl Landry may be the next NBA player to turn away offers from NBA teams to cash in overseas, his agent has told the Houston Chronicle.
> 
> ...


- The Houston Chronicle


Not sure if its been posted, but that would be a significant loss to Houston..


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Landry and his agent need to remember that he is going to get endorsement opportunities playing next to yao that he wont get any where else. Bolting to europe for just a higher base salary would be stupid. 

If he wants to go to Europe because he can be a big time player over there (he wont be in the NBA), thats more understandable.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sports agents, gotta hate them.

Well if Landry bolts then at least we won't have to stress over who to let go in our line-up. Harris, Hayes, and Dorsey should more than make up for Landry's departure, and at least we know another team in the NBA won't be benefitting from his play.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

It's more likely that he's just posturing about it. Could he go to Europe, absolutely. Will he, probably not.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> It's more likely that he's just posturing about it. Could he go to Europe, absolutely. Will he, probably not.


Exactly! Carl really needs a new agent. This is my favorite part of the article. "Carl would entertain all *serious* offers," said Buddy Baker, Landry's agent. "There is *serious* interest in Carl by both other NBA teams and internationally."

WHERE ARE ALL THESE "SERIOUS" OFFERS? SHOW ME PLEASE! I really think Daryl should just come out and say 3 years at 2.6 per year without more testing or 3 years 3.5 per year with more testing. Option 3 is I hope you enjoy Europe with Josh Childress.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

3yrs/9-10mil and lets call it a day.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You know I actually don't expect Landry to come back next season. I don't care if he's going oversea or not because his status is still a restrictive free agent in the NBA. 

If Landry doesn't come back, I am sure Morey will have a plan go with.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> You know I actually don't expect Landry to come back next season. I don't care if he's going oversea or not because his status is still a restrictive free agent in the NBA.
> 
> If Landry doesn't come back, I am sure Morey will have a plan go with.


I think it depends. Could the Rockets survive and flourish without him? Absolutely. But everyone likes the kid. So I think they will work at getting him signed despite his moronic agent.

This going to Europe non-sense is another way to put Carl's name into the media. An attempt to make people aware of his existence.

Let's say he finds a team in Europe to give him a decent contract. Then he gets hurt 5 games in. They don't have to pay him when he gets hurt. They just drop his contract and he's back to square one.

The rules are a lot different in Europe and it's much more likely that he will eventually settle for what Morey is willing to pay him in Houston.

Buddy Baker is really starting to tick me off the way he's using Carl to put his name out there. I have serious doubts that he's trying to do the best for Carl and instead is merely trying to the do the best for himself.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

All I want is for Buddy Baker to name some of those *SERIOUS* teams that have interest in his client so we know this is on the up and up.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I hate Buddy Baker...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Update... Looks like this is going to drag out until training camp... 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5904656.html




> The agent for Rockets restricted free agent Carl Landry said Thursday that Landry is not considering any specific offer, that no decision is imminent and that nothing has changed in Landry’s options.
> 
> Buddy Baker said he could give any one of several NBA teams the go-ahead to present an offer, but that Landry is still weighing his options.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

What this is really doing is preventing us from going after another piece if possible. Not going for whats out there because we're holding onto the MLE waiting to match any offer. Most likely we have already made an offer and it has been rejected in hopes of another team offering more.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Idiot. As good as Landry has shown he is, he's still only played half a season, was injured during a crucial time of the season, and still has much to prove. He does not deserve more than 4mil/year at this point. If he believes in his talent then sign a 1 year contract, yeesh.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Don't mean to hate on Carl but if he doesn't receive any offers we should force him to sign for the minimum so that way he will fire Buddy Baker.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Just a little FYI I learned a few minutes ago.

apparently Buddy Baker bought the assets of IM Sports Agency from his former employers Ice Miller Law firm.

So basically Carl is his Rod Tidwell.

I hate to say it, but he's messing with Carl's career to save himself.

http://www.sportsagentblog.com/?p=1478



> If you go to http://www.imsportsservices.com/, you will be hit with a white page that says, “This site is Under Construction.” Who knows how long construction will last now that Andrew “Buddy” Baker has left Ice Miller, which is a huge Indianapolis law firm that had IM Sports Services under its umbrella. Baker basically was IM Sports Services, which means that it is doubtful that Ice Miller ever regains an interest in the world of sports representation. I say that it is doubtful since Baker purchased all of IM Sports Services’s assets, allowing him to continue to manage the careers of the athletes that has represented in the past.
> 
> Buddy Baker has transferred over twenty-eight NFL players, twenty professional basketball players (mostly overseas), and three coaches to his new Indianapolis-based agency. Some of his more popular clients include Carl Landry (Houston Rockets), James Singleton (Dallas Maveracks), and Aaron Moorehead (Indianapolis Colts). At thirty-seven years old, Buddy Baker talks like he is ready to take over the world…or atleast the athlete representation industry. Here is a recent quote from the Indianapolis Business Journal:
> 
> ...


Apparently he wrote "A Memo"


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Just a little FYI I learned a few minutes ago.
> 
> apparently Buddy Baker bought the assets of IM Sports Agency from his former employers Ice Miller Law firm.
> 
> ...


Oh, this can't be good. I hope Landry come to his senses and fire this Buddy guy.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sigh... 

http://blogs.chron.com/stevecampbell/2008/07/maybe_rockets_landry_should_sa.html



> *Maybe Rockets' Landry should say so long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen*
> 
> Carl Landry is caught between the Rockets and a hard place.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> If one of those teams makes that kind of offer without requiring Landry to submit to a thorough exam on the knee, then the Rockets should shake his hand and wish him well. There are no bad guys here. It's just business.


BANG! DONE! No more responding to this thread until Carl is signed or gone overseas.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Let him walk we, don't need a player who doesn't show respect to a team that drafted him in the second round. 

We got DORSEY!!!:whistling:*


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

It's not like we threw some lowball offer at him. The intent is to match whatever offer sheet he signs if any. Since nobody has came with an offer yet he should just get the exam on his knee so he could begin negotiations with the Rockets. What's so bad about that!? It's no different if I go to a job and they want a drug test. I don't know which one of them Landry or Baker that's making this so difficult but somebody needs to stop acting like they on a period.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> It's not like we threw some lowball offer at him. The intent is to match whatever offer sheet he signs if any. Since nobody has came with an offer yet he should just get the exam on his knee so he could begin negotiations with the Rockets. What's so bad about that!? It's no different if I go to a job and they want a drug test. I don't know which one of them Landry or Baker that's making this so difficult but somebody needs to stop acting like they on a period.


Maybe they know something wrong could come up with the knee. He already got it injured in college and again in his 1st year here.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *If Landry leaves, Joey Dorsey is the Rockets' solution*
> 
> Yes, Carl Landry did give up a tooth to get the Rockets a playoff win in Utah.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Luis Scola and Carl Landry trade teams oooh the irony.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Off season is so booooring!:thinking2:*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

mtlk said:


> *Off season is so booooring!:thinking2:*


I know, this part of the off season is probably the worst. Ugh


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm sorry but Dorsey is no Landry. I saw Dorsey in college, and there were a lot better front line players IMO. Heck even Kansas frontline played very well against Dorsey. And all those guys are just trying to cut it on a summer league teams right now. Anways it seems all news has been bad news regarding the Landry situation so far.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Landry said he wanted to stay. 
he said rox is his first option.
He should fire his agent.eace:
*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I know, this part of the off season is probably the worst. Ugh


My how things can change in 2 days


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Anyone know the latest on Landry's situation ? Or is it basically a stalemate at this point ?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Anyone know the latest on Landry's situation ? Or is it basically a stalemate at this point ?


So far, its a stalemate right now. No progress at all.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

This is complete hearsay, meaning take it with a grain of salt... but there is a rumor that Landry is telling friends he's frustrated with Baker and may be looking to make changes.

In all honesty I don't think that Buddy Baker is necessarily doing things wrong, but he just doesn't have the experience to deal with a GM like Daryl. Daryl may be a sophomore GM, but he's really, really intelligent. Baker realizes that he doesn't have the fire to beat the guy and is trying all he knows to get the best deal.

The longer this goes on, the more likely Landry's leg isn't in as good shape as he would like us to believe. So firing Baker isn't going to get it done. The only course of action is going to be to settle without the scope or get the scope if he knows all is well and then get the deal done.

The Rockets hold all the chips now, and Baker knows it.

It could drag out like Side Show Andy did last year and effect the season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really hope this does not turn into a Verajo situation. Ugh


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Marc Berman just reported that the Rockets have made a multi-year offer to Landry's agent and the agent has countered with an offer, but no details on the amounts were discussed.


From Clutchfans. Don't know if it's true.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*The link


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/p...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=6.1.1*


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Rockets extended the offer to Landry? Did this mean getting a scope of his knees and he did ok? It's a good news if this true,or what?:nailbiter:*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Stay CL Smooth we want and need you.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

First offer was the qualifying offer.
Second offer was probably the "Here is what I will give you with out a knee scope."
The Buddy Baker counter-offer was probably "No, looks like we are going overseas."
Rockets next offer will be "OK, now my offer is less and the second offer I made you is now what I will pay you only if you get the knee scoped."

Damn that Buddy Baker!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Landry just signed offer sheet with bobcats.

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/release_landry_080924.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Finally, this whole thing will be over.

I still want to know how much they signed him for.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Landry just signed offer sheet with bobcats.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bobcats/release_landry_080924.html


I think this neeeeeed a new thread.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

NO way. WTF Landry?!?!? I didnt think this be true seeing as how I first saw this on hoopsworld. This sucks.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Bobcats? That's something.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> NO way. WTF Landry?!?!? I didnt think this be true seeing as how I first saw this on hoopsworld. This sucks.


We still have 7 days to decide if we match the Bobcats offer or not, I don't see how this sucks. Worst case scenario: they offered Landry a huge contract and we don't match.


----------

